# JSP is not available



## Dudo (8. Nov 2010)

Hi Leute,

bekomme leider die Fehlermeldung dass meine JSP nicht verfügbar ist.
Benutze den Tomcat Version 7 und leider ist da auch keine web.xml vorhanden wo man das einstellen könnte.
Bei Google finde ich nichts da alle Lösungen mit der web.xml Datei arbeiten, diese aber in meinem Eclipse-Projekt nicht vorhanden ist.
Weis jemand vielleicht Bescheid?


----------



## The_S (8. Nov 2010)

Sind ein paar dürfte Informationen ... wie schaut deine JSP aus, wie die genaue Fehlermeldung, warum hast du keine Web.xml, was sollten wir sonst noch so wissen?


----------



## Dudo (8. Nov 2010)

JSP schaut so aus:


```
Vector zeugs = (Vector)request.getAttribute("zeugs"); // zeugs ist der Name des Attributs im Servlet.Das wäre auch der einzige // //Kontakt zwichen Servlet und JSP
```

Fehlerausgabe ist diese hier:

type Status report

message /InfoSysShopGrp3/Zeugs.jsp

description The requested resource (/InfoSysShopGrp3/Zeugs.jsp) is not available.


Web.xml:
Ich weis auch nicht warum ich keine web.xml habe.
Als ich noch Eclipse Galileo + Tomcat Version6 benutzt habe, wurde mir eine web.xml Datei von Eclipse, automatisch bei der Erstellung eines neuen Projekts, erstellt.
Jetzt wo ich Eclipse Helios + Tomcat7 benutze passiert das nicht.
Weis auch nicht warum.


----------



## The_S (8. Nov 2010)

Ich kenn mich mit Tomcat 7 nicht aus, aber ohne Web.xml ist schon recht ungewöhnlich. Evtl. liegts dadran? Tomcat richtig konfiguriert? Projekt richtig deployed (ohne Fehlermeldung)? Richtiges Projekt in Eclipse erzeugt? Richtiger Pfad zur JSP angegeben?

BTW: Deine JSP ist ein bisschen kurz  .


----------

